# First attempt failed...



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

So i tried my luck at a 29g fish only salt water tank to see if i liked it and today failure emerged, First a little about the tank
29g
2 aquaclear 50 hob filters
100 watt heater
1800k 20w bulb
15-20 lbs live rock

I started everything up about a month ago got the salt levels right and buffered with kent marine pro buffer for ph and hardness then added a large bottle of bio spira and 2 damsels to start the cycle. by the end of the week the tank had 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and started slowly building nitrates so i added a pair of false purc clownfish and 2 hermit crabs and let the tank run another week all levels staying perfect and doing my water changes ( 20% weekly ) so the hermit crabs went missing and burred them self under the sand a died and i couldent find them until yesterday no idea how long they were dead for. so a week after i added the clown's i added a small coral beauty. and that was the end of my fish stocking. everything ran great for about 2 weeks everyone was eating and swimming normal until i woke up this morning and found both clownfish dead, the coral beauty dead, and one of the damsels dead, the only fish left alive was one small damsel. I checked the water levels and there all perfect 0 amm, 0 nitrite, 10 nitrate, ph 8.4 temp is 79 degrees and salt level is 1.022

So i am extremely confused and upset at loosing 4 fish in one night especially since they all ate and looked normal last night before bed.

Any help or advice that you may have would be great or maybe if you see that im doing something wrong please help

Thanks, Ryan 
p.s. sorry for the long read


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

hmmm...your test kits might of been wrong and there might have been a high ammonia level or nitrite level. if u are using a red sea test kit they have a reputation of being wrong. coral beauties aren't really hardy and they are usually given a rating of "moderate". i might have said disease but i dont know if it could spread to 3 fish all in one night...i could be wrong. u might have a little less live rock than u should...30 lbs is the least u should have. do u have a protein skimmer? they remove alot of dissolving organics and other waste. did u add the whole bottle of bioSpira at once?


----------



## bettafreak9200 (May 1, 2009)

I don't know a lot about salt water tanks. In fact, I know nothing, (I've only had freshwater) but there is always the chance that the temperature dropped too much over night for some reason, which is a concern with any tank, saltwater or freshwater. Sorry if I'm completely wrong, I'm just trying to shoot ideas out there.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you change or add anything the day or 2 before all this death? Water change, new decoration, chemicals, anything?

Some kits test fresh and saltwater differently. Have you ever seen an ammonia or nitrite reading from your current kit?


----------



## malachi (Feb 20, 2009)

the reason your fish died is because the tank's too small. if u want to enjoy the hobby u would move up to a 45gal(preferrably 75) and your fish would live.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

ok so im guessing u don't have a protein skimmer. if so, your tank may have been full of dissolved organics that eventually killed your fish. the damsel survived because they are very hardy.


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Hay I'm sorry you've had such bad luck.
I think this all points to what you was feeding them with, as you mentioned them all being fine and eating the night before . Possibly over feeding?.
Also the hermit crabs should only be introduced to a well established tank.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

ok i can tell you there is no tank too small its just harder to mange a tiny tank
i have a 29gal saltwater tank that i havent had any real problems
i can almost guarantee that everything died because you didnt have a protein skimmer


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> ok i can tell you there is no tank too small its just harder to mange a tiny tank


I totally agree with that statement.
Larger system's are much more forgiving as they have a larger body of water that can dilute most problems


----------



## malachi (Feb 20, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> ok i can tell you there is no tank too small its just harder to mange a tiny tank
> i have a 29gal saltwater tank that i havent had any real problems
> i can almost guarantee that everything died because you didnt have a protein skimmer


i said IF U WANT TO ENJOY THE HOBBY the tank is too small. but ive never had a protein skimmer or LR in any of my tanks, but i note they are very expensive-if u want to enjoy the hobby without spending too much or the tank being hard to maintain, u would move up the size.


----------



## CaptainAhab (May 27, 2009)

Actually that's exactly what you said:

'the reason your fish died is because the tank's too small'

I would have someone double check your water testing results. Biospira is hit and miss, mostly miss IMO. Where did the LR come from? Was it fully cured outside the tank before you got it? Unless you obtained it locally it still should have been cured before being put in the display (or used as a part of the cycle in the display).

Was the tank bought new or used? 

What kind of salt are you using? Can you explain how you do the PWC's ?


----------



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

Check the expiration date on your test kits. It appears that your tank never cycled. Cycling the tank should be done with a few raw deli shrimp,not live fish because if the ammonia and nitrites don't kill the fish, it will burn their gills. Cycling the tank usually takes 4 to 6 weeks give or take a week with water tests taken every day or every other day to keep track of the water params. just my opinion


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Well fish are very forgiven its very weard that you fish died like that.I mix reef 72g bowfront when i started i actualy went to the golf of mexico (near my house) and i picked up 70g off salt water i know it look's crazy but its faster to do cycle in a tank cuz it has all the bacteria in it already.Now i do my water change every two month's and i only do 15g of water but i use RO water.I have 4 cromy,pair of clown's,coral beauty,pearly jaw fisf,watch man gobby,and all my coral.I do not dose anything in to my tank my tank is all natural ill try and post some pic. so you can see them.But if you made your water with RO water since the begining i would at least let it cycle for three mont's if you want faster just add a raw shrimp from the store and let it sit ini your tank for a month take it out (it's going to smell realy bad) but then you throw a good cleanup crew at least 30 snails and 30 hermit then throw a cromy there cheaper and hardy. when all your level's are all at 0 then you set to put anything you want in it .Just dont over stock in fish and maby a HOB skimmer i think a Prizm Skimmers would work preety good for a tank like your any questions just let me know.Good luck and dont give up you will get your tank were you want it .


----------

